# Our bunny Belldandy enjoying a banana



## stone_family3 (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## Antarctican (Apr 28, 2010)

What a cute bunny! And nice markings on its face 

(Is it a lop-eared?)


----------



## stone_family3 (Apr 28, 2010)

yes she is a mini lop we rescued.


----------



## JoeT (Apr 28, 2010)

Hahaha cute.  It is adorable!


----------



## imchristinak (May 3, 2010)

aww. perhaps there should just be a pet section of the forum. or do we already have it? -.-


----------

